# YO Greg, WTF Is This?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 30, 2006)

phpBB : Critical Error 

Error clearing sessions table

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1034 Incorrect key file for table: 'bbq4u_sessions'. Try to repair it

DELETE FROM bbq4u_sessions WHERE session_time < 1149021368 AND session_id <> '3cd08e6108c1b2ce6f1b0053c7d7fddf'

Line : 481
File : sessions.php


----------



## Cliff H. (May 30, 2006)

What Pigs said!


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Got to chime in on this one... the board sux today.

What does all the money Larry and I send you go to?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

I've been pinging the Gregster on this for about a month.  The board has been super slow, not working at all and now we get these error messages.  Rempe, what are you spending the money Finney and I have automatically allotted to you towards support and maintenance on BBQ-4-U??  8-[


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I've been pinging the Gregster on this for about a month.  The board has been super slow, not working at all and now we get these error messages.  Rempe, what are you spending the money Finney and I have automatically allotted to you towards support and maintenance on BBQ-4-U??  8-[


I think he's back on the pipe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the stuff about the gay porn ended up being true afterall!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 30, 2006)

I'm getting the same message.  Its annoying as hell.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 30, 2006)

The MFBB updates the new versions of PHPBB when they come out...sometimes the new version has bugs which they need to fix.  I'm sure if you look back during a month's time you would find the service to be acceptable...._but_

If you would rather help a cause instead of _bitching _about it all the time why not collectively bring $8/month together for me.  I would be more than happy to make some changes that I am not having to pay for right now.  

So, shut up and appreciate what you have or start paying me to make it "*SO*" much better for "*YOU*"!

_*BITCHES!*_


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> The MFBB updates the new versions of PHPBB when they come out...sometimes the new version has bugs which they need to fix.  I'm sure if you look back during a month's time you would find the service to be acceptable...._but_
> 
> If you would rather help a cause instead of _bitching _about it all the time why not collectively bring $8/month together for me.  I would be more than happy to make some changes that I am not having to pay for right now.
> 
> ...


Well, I think that about says it all....


----------



## Cliff H. (May 30, 2006)

Yup


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2006)

So where do we send the $ to?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 30, 2006)

Ok...I mean $80 per month!


----------



## Thom Emery (May 30, 2006)

Same problems at TBBQR


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> So where do we send the $ to?


  To me 8-[ 

I am now stopping payment on the check for BBQ-4-U!

Just like I did after my Wolfe Rub came in the mail #-o


----------



## DaleP (Jun 1, 2006)

I really like *most* of the posters on this board so Greg if there is anything I can do, please let me know. I aint rich, but Im proud to help.


----------



## john pen (Jun 1, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I really like *most* of the posters on this board so Greg if there is anything I can do, please let me know. I aint rich, but Im proud to help.



Thats awesome man....=D>  =D> Maby if Dale would contribute $100. a month we could all enjoy a more user friendly board...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao: :lmao:       [-X  Never happen..


----------



## DaleP (Jun 2, 2006)

I will put in my share cause I am not a tight @ss Yankee. :razz: But I like most of youse northerners.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I will put in my share cause I am not a tight @ss Yankee. :razz: But I like most of youse northerners.



You should really like all of us Northerners, we're a pretty good group of people.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 2, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  :welcm:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

I like the Northern crowd, thats a great bunch of guy's :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I like the Northern crowd, thats a great bunch of guy's :!:


They've never liked you, Puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant.....I really like that Southern crowd, that is a great bunch of guy's :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Kerry? Is that you???


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

Flip Floper


----------



## zilla (Jun 2, 2006)

I got yer back Puff.....What he meant is that he doesn't know half of you half as well as he would have liked and likes half of you half as mush as you deserve. The other half of the first half he likes just fine but the second half of the second half he'd rather forget. 8-[ I think! But I likes everyone except for one.   :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> I got yer back Puff.....What he meant is that he doesn't know half of you half as well as he would have liked and likes half of you half as mush as you deserve. The other half of the first half he likes just fine but the second half of the second half he'd rather forget. 8-[ I think! *But I likes everyone except for one.*   :!:


    :-k


----------



## zilla (Jun 2, 2006)

Message for Puff!
Message for puff!

*Click Here!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Message for Puff!
> Message for puff!
> 
> *Click Here!*


LMFAO!! But, we're considered "_Western_ New York" way over here. :!:


*NOW I KNOW WHO IT IS!!!*  :hide: 



			
				zilla said:
			
		

> ... But I likes everyone except for one.   :!:


----------



## zilla (Jun 2, 2006)

It's upstate from my living room!  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> It's upstate from my living room!  :grin:


I guess every state outside Florida and Hawaii is upstate to you ~ Good Point.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 3, 2006)

Bill, are you considered the "Souther Tier" or is that more Hornell and Alfred.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Bill, are you considered the "Southern Tier" or is that more Hornell and Alfred.


The "Southern Tier" is/are the counties south of the Buffalo that border Pensylvania.  Cattaraugus, Allegany, and Chautauqua Counties.  Most of our "Ski Country" is located there although some is in southern Erie County which is the county where Buffalo is.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> It's upstate from my living room!  :grin:



Mexico is the only thing not considered upstate from your living room zilla!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Greg, this might help..


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 3, 2006)

Only Democrats could carve up a state like that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

By jeez Bill, It helped me nd I've lived in NY all my life!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW! The Peoples Republic of Buffalo/ Niagara


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the definition of like....as in "I never had _Like_ with monica"


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather live in Mexico, than upstate New York :razz:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

I have never been to New York.  I have been to Mexico and I would not want to live there.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 3, 2006)

Puff, spoken like a tru idiot!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Puff, spoken like a tru idiot!


Maybe....but he is ' Ours" :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

:lmao: Yeah, that's our Puff, alright!  :lmao:


----------



## zilla (Jun 3, 2006)

Yea laugh it up "lake effect boys" I bet in the middle of January you'd trade your snow shovel for a little Mexico :grin: . Have you guys started your snow blower maintenance yet! :grin:  Saltillo is great in December.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Yea laugh it up "lake effect boys" I bet in the middle of January you'd trade your snow shovel for a little Mexico :grin: . Have you guys started your snow blower maintenance yet! :grin:  Saltillo is great in December.


Ha Haa!  Actually, we live far enough north of Lake Erie (south west) that the lake effect (well, most of it) blasts Buffalo and south.  Occasionally, we get hammered but more so from Lake Ontario (north).  Grand Island and Niagara Falls are always last on the list when the snow amounts are compiled in the Spring (late   ).  I lived in Orlando for 20 years and I much prefer the weather up here over the hot and humid 9 months down there (well, except for the wind up here in the winter  #-o )


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Puff, spoken like a tru idiot!


You forgot the "e"  
 :razz:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff your just upset becuase you can't leave because of your parole. That is not the correct way to rub a chicken. :razz:

Zilla were you refering to weather like this? Keep in mind I'm 6foot2.


----------



## zilla (Jun 3, 2006)

:grin:  :grin: Yes Wittdog,  that is eggzactlee the weather of which I speak. Now I know very well, after living in NY for 26 years, how nice the weather can be. There is no finer place than Saratoga in the spring time. Barring that I will take Texas any day and even Mexico some days.  :grin: If I could spend the summer at "Lake tear of the Clouds" in the Adirondacks and winters in Concan, Texas on the Frio River that would indeed be paradise found,  but alas I'm a working man.  :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

I spent several vacations on the Frio river.  I can't think of a better place to spend a summer vacation.  Just to drive thru Garner State park and smell the food is worth the trip.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We wish the same thing about you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*We wish the same thing about you!*[/quote:29wmp7ua]

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

Man you guys are hard on the Puffster.  :dunno:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

THATS IT !!! I  AM OUTTA HERE!!!
 :march:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> THATS IT !!! I  AM OUTTA HERE!!!
> :march:


 :lmao:  Git it right!   (Yeah, I spelled it "git" on prupose...)


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish there was a midlle finger smiley right now!!!!!!!!!!!
Aww the poor New Yorker's are upset :itsok:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me thinks not!


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Me thinks not!* [/quote:3elkxjq7]
Did... "You ever stop to think... And forget to start again?"


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did... "You ever stop to think... And forget to start again?"[/quote:3j4z55bm]

Not me, my imaginary friend!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :taunt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :taunt:


----------

